# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Mala škola dojenja - Zadar

## bebelina

Drage trudnice , 

obavještavamo vas da će se u multimedijalnoj dvorani *Gradske knjižnice Zadar , u ponedjeljak 12.08.2013. održati Rodina radionica Mala škola dojenja.*
Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju , a namjenjena je svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima.
Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe , radnim danom od 10-18 sati na mob: *098-965-08-60 .*
Početak radionice je u 17 sati , a predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata i 30 minuta ( uključena pauza).

Radionica je besplatna , veselimo se vašem dolasku. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Platica

Da li mogu doći mlade mame sa bebama?  :Smile:

----------


## Platica

Mislim "svježe" mame :D

----------


## bebelina

Radionice su namjenjene prvenstveno trudnicama , ali dobrodosli su svi zainteresirani roditelji.  :Smile:  
Molim vas , javite se na 098-965-08-60.

----------

